# Pic Heavy first attempt tree frog vivarium...



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello. Well. I have suffered cuts and bruises, headaches and flu, school holidays and sleepless nights...but finaly...it is ready to show to the world...step by step!

This build was in an Exo Terra 60x60 for my red eyed tree frogs. I had to remove all of the expanding foam, background and some silicone from the existing build and gave it a good clean and rinse (took a week!) before I started. 

Step One:

I built the egg crate bottom using cable ties. I have a second level at the back. I have also cut holes that will hold all of the plant pots, I find plants do better when left in their pots, but if you want to plant them just dont make the bottom so high and this will allow for the extra substrate you will use. 










Step 2 

Place pump in at this point. (no pic) I do this at a later stage as I have a submersible filter and need to have access. Yours might be the same if so I will come back to it. 

Step 3

I decided to use coco panels for my background. These were cut to size and then siliconed in place. You will need to keep your egg crate in place for this step as you will not get it in easily once it is applied. Endure it is pressed firmly placing hands either side of the tank for support.










I then placed the plant pots in place to ensure proper fit. These are 5 inch pots.

Step 4

Remove pots and cover the whole thing in the garden fabric or screen. I used silicone and put coco along the edges to ensure it stayed in place and to give me a small lip to help keep susbstrate away from the water. Cut slits in the fabric for pots and put them back in place using silicone on the bottom. 










Step 5
#optional
I use hanging plant foliage for my frogs to sleep on. The leaves are large and with strong stems that can be easily climbed amongst. To use this I made a hidden pot to attach to the background using the coco panel and some cable ties...series of pics below show these steps.
1, cut square of the size you want using appropriate flower pot size as guide. make sure it is taller than the pot by about 2 inches.
2, cut a second rectangle shape. this will curve around and meet the first square. 
3, using cable ties, attach along one side
4, bend rectangle to meet other edge and cable tie
5, starting in the middle, cable tie along the bottom and this will form a pocket with a flat back. 
Silicone to the background using alot of silicone and apply pressure from inside the pocket and behind the tank at the same time. Allow to dry for 2 days.
 some consider me a genius, i call it brilliance. :lol2:

Step 7

I bought a large peice of mopani wood and tested a water stream. I siliconed up a small gap that was allowing water to escape and put dry earth on it. The tub goes through a cut made to the black fabric and into the false bottom leading to the pump that will be accessed from the water pool. 

Here is a pic of me holding the pump. it slides under the front and is hiden with more egg crate. 


The heavy wood is supported using black piping and siliconed in place. sorry no pic.
Then put it and the plants in place. The photo was taken from the top.










As you can see I have added eco earth combined with cork bark chips. Large stones in the pool area and another piece of wood for perching and to allow crickets to escape. The small bit of the pool to the left will be planted. 

I pefer using adult plants for instant effect. As they are in pots they can be easily changed to suit.

I am still waiting for the silicone to cure before I can put water in it..will add a video when I figure out how! The water pools at the top of the wood, then streams down into the pond...it is cool...

Last step!

As you may have noticed, I did not use silicone to coat the glass before I started. Most do this to make it look nicer from the outside...it costs alot, takes loads of time, and the effect is not that great...so....I had this problem to sort









I bought shelf liner from B and Q. Cost me 2.99. measure and cut. It is alot like wallpapering, use a paintbrush to brush out airbubbles as you go..this stuff comes in lots of different colours and paterns but I am sticking with black...and here is how it looks finished...trim edges with razor blade...this is easier than trying to cut in a straight line.









So. I might not be great at step by step instructions but here is the finished article and I am very pleased with it. I did not bother trying to hide the egg crate at the pond as it is black and is not that obvious. 











I have vines that will be added in the future also. There is a small ficus planted in the middle and this will cover the backgroud in time. I love orchids and although it might not grow in the rainforest it looks and smells great! The brom is from homebase and the hanging plant will take only a couple of weeks to grow so big I will have to cut it back! Please let me know what you think.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

nice guide


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

looks fantastic hun!! :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, the last pic is not that good...battery ran low on my camera so I did not get a flash...will get some more when the water is running...


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

looks great hun! Betty will love it! xx


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I like it! 

The shelf liner on the outside is a great idea.

Nice work!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks. well, Jenn, Betty is going to have a friend soon to keep her company too...well, I suppose she wont really meet him for 6 or so weeks but yay!

Morgan. I am proud of the shelf liner idea...it looks fab. soooo much easier! Not on the back though in case I need a heat mat...ha ha ha...watch it all fall off in a week :lol2:


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice, Well done.

Ed : victory:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks. congrats on your salamandars toad...

By the way, I meant to write first attempt at false bottom viv...in case some were wondering...:2thumb:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

you'll have to keep us posted when you get Betty's new 'friend' xx


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

it looookks nice: victory:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I will definatly keep you posted. I am excited to get her in...checked the waterfall today, the water flow was actually stronger than expected so I had to use a bit more silicone along the sides, I just hope it wont show too badly through...water features eh!?

Thanks again for your comments. :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> I will definatly keep you posted. I am excited to get her in...checked the waterfall today, the water flow was actually stronger than expected so I had to use a bit more silicone along the sides, I just hope it wont show too badly through...water features eh!?
> 
> Thanks again for your comments. :2thumb:


i had that problem - had to tinker for days then let it dry etc.. grr :bash:

pics of it working and betty in her new home?? :flrt:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

*update*

Okay, so the water fall is up and running...Betty is settling in....took some video and as soon as I work out how to upload I will get it on! I think I just have to plug it in but hubby is not here to ask, and I am not that clever. lol. Got other tank all cleaned up too so will be calling up tomorrow to see about getting a male delivered. :2thumb:


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

:no1: Okay. Finally figured out the whole video thing...but uploaded the wrong one...you do see Betty feeding as she first went in though and also a glimpse of the water fall...she jumps at about 1.20...in case you wonder how long she takes to get the cricket...please watch!!!

YouTube - Red eyed tree frog eating cricket.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

OOOHHHHH she is stunning!!! i really want a red eye tree frog now!! LOL hubby won't be impressed! well done though set up is fab! xx


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow! That looks really nice ^_^ Well done hun!


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

Really cool design - i really like it. I think I am going to look out for an exo terra to do up so I can make Carlos a really awesome home without him being homeless during alterations!!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

awww huni shes just beautiful!!!! viv is so lovely too - you really cant tell how great vivs look in a picture - you have to get the 'depth' of it with a video :flrt: amazing! really makes me want RETFs... BAD girl - VERY BAD GIRL!!!....


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

THanks again, yeah you are right about that pic...it is just a shame that that is the wrong video...the other was kinda like a tour. 

Getting the male frog either tomorrow or Friday so I will do another when he arrives...his temporary tank looks okay...just basic, but he should be happy enough for the next 6-8 weeks...I am sooooo excited...I hope he calls...dont know what I am gonna call him either....my hubby said we should change Bettys name cause he hates it...what do we think about changing names???:whistling2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> THanks again, yeah you are right about that pic...it is just a shame that that is the wrong video...the other was kinda like a tour.
> 
> Getting the male frog either tomorrow or Friday so I will do another when he arrives...his temporary tank looks okay...just basic, but he should be happy enough for the next 6-8 weeks...I am sooooo excited...I hope he calls...dont know what I am gonna call him either....my hubby said we should change Bettys name cause he hates it...what do we think about changing names???:whistling2:



hehe i changed the name of my 'female' leopard gecko when it turned out she was a boy! she was really jumpy so it was an excuse to change the name to 'tweak' - that jumpy kid from south park :lol2:

i say change the name to suit the new boy :2thumb: keep hubby happy as im sure youve driven him mad with the tank building!! hehe x


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I looks beautiful, great job!

Ouch! Why does she jump up like that in the video? I bet she was seeing stars afterwards! lol


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah. the cricket was on the screen lid. She does that sometimes. I would normaly knock them down into the tank but as she was just settling in I just did not want to irritate her...checked her nose though and she is fine. She always dives for her food like that though. She is funny. I love her. :flrt:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Aww  
So they dive at their prey instead of flicking out their tongues?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah I know I was surprised too! The male that ate before he died at the same way...they dont seem to have long sticky tongues...I dont think darts have them either...


----------

